# 75 gallon FOWLR filtration and set up.



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

OK, so after all my posts on here waffling between making my 75 or 29 gallon, I'm going with the 75 (today anyways) I hate the thought of parting with my clown loach in the 29 FW but it's too small for the fish and if I'm not making the 75 a planted FW like I originally planned the loach has to find another home.

On to my question: I was watching videos at bulkreefsupply.com on how to set up a saltwater tank. They said a protein skimmer and carbon reactor is all that's needed for a basic setup. 
For a FOWLR can I use the brand new Eheim 2215 canister loaded with carbon as the reactor and add a skimmer? Probably add a HOB refugium too at some point. 

I know sumps are great but how limited would the tank be without a sump? Am I limited to only the hardiest fish? 
Thanks
jim


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your set up idea is sound. You don't need the filter for full time use though, you don't need to run carbon 24-7, matter of fact, its really not a good idea to do that either. All you need is 1.5lbs of Live Rock per gallon and a good skimmer and at least 10x the water turn over. you would not be limited to just hardy fish, just the ones that would fit in that tank.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> All you need is 1.5lbs of Live Rock per gallon and a good skimmer and at least 10x the water turn over. you would not be limited to just hardy fish, just the ones that would fit in that tank.


By that you mean 10x for circulation right? Not a 750 gph power filter since the live rock should be the filter? I guess I need more powerheads...I have a AQ20 at 127gph the eheim is 164gph.

BTW, nice pics. I was interested in the pics of your equipment setup. Did one company make all the aquarium stands at one time? I use to have a 4 ft stand exactly like that, and I still see them often.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

JimBinSC said:


> By that you mean 10x for circulation right? Not a 750 gph power filter since the live rock should be the filter? I guess I need more powerheads...I have a AQ20 at 127gph the eheim is 164gph.
> 
> BTW, nice pics. I was interested in the pics of your equipment setup. Did one company make all the aquarium stands at one time? I use to have a 4 ft stand exactly like that, and I still see them often.


 My stand and canopy are home made. DIY.
Right on the money about the flow in your tank. Filters are not counted as flow. Powerheads and or extrenal pumps make water movement. 75g tank would need a minimum of 750gph in powerheads. With that amount you may end up with dead spots, more flow will probably be needed, but you have a starting point.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Dumb question: Does the protein skimmer count as water movement?
How about 2 Hydor Koralia Nano 425's? One on each end, maybe the AQ20 on the back, and the Eheim?
That's 425+425+164+127=1141gph max. I saw the post about 1200gph in a 50 being on the high side, I don't want to blow things around.

On another note: I went to my LFS to look around and their supplies cost twice what they are at Petsmart. I'm all for supporting small business and paying a little more considering that they probably forgot more about fish than the kids at petsmart know but DOUBLE the price? I don't think so. Maybe Roy's will price match!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Skimmers do not count as flow. What you have figured out might just work for you in there. Watch for dead areas and point powerheadz where needed. As for local sores and being more, screw that. I get everything online, unless its cheaper in town. I get all my corals and fish local though, the shipping on those will kill you.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

ok, here's an even dumber question: Can I mix up the water in the tank and then add the sand and rock without the filter running? I know it will make a cloudy mess...just trying to find an easier way than dumping 75 gallons on top of the sand.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

JimBinSC said:


> ok, here's an even dumber question: Can I mix up the water in the tank and then add the sand and rock without the filter running? I know it will make a cloudy mess...just trying to find an easier way than dumping 75 gallons on top of the sand.


Yea, you can do that. Put a plate on the bottom of the tank, and pour the water onto that. Or put a small pitcher on top of the plate, and fill the pitcher, you just overfill the pitcher, but at leats the water just goes over the top and into an area, not all over the place. These ways just kinda keep the water from splashing and making just a complete mess.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Reefingmadness, i always appreciate your posts. I tested the tank on the back porch, no leaks. Right after I drained it, it started raining, at least it only put an inch or so of water back in. Got my Instant ocean and about 25 gallons of water mixed up, (forgot to to get the buckets from work to make more), 50 lbs of dry rock from Marco Rocks (good place). Circ pumps, test kit, and hydrometer should be here soon. No skimmer yet. Reading reviews to find a quiet one. Unfortunately the tank will be next to the TV so I need quietness.
My plan is to drag the tank back in, put in the sand, aquascape, and let it cycle. 
To cycle the tank I need some live rock or live sand, but to I add ammonia like in a FW fishless cycle? Or do I add food? I read somewhere about adding a piece of shrimp.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No need for any of that junk for a cycle. Throw in the sand and any rock, and the bacteria will start to grow by itself. Adding Ammonia or a shrimp gets a larger bio load going at the start. That is why we advise people to add fish slowly, the bio load isn't big enough for a ton of fish at the same time, using Ammonia and or shrimp, you are adding a bigger load all at once, thus getting the Nitrites and Nitrates to grow at a larger pace. Not needed though.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

OK, so here is the first pic of the tank. Still cloudy from the sand. A work in progress. I was hoping the T8 50/50 bulb would work in the old light strip, but it doesn't, so now I'm going to try and change the ballast to a T8 electronic one. I know the background is bad, it was there when I got and I just didn't take it off. I'll fill it the rest of the way and adjust the flow and properly place the spray bar.
What is the optimal pump placement? Should one be on the front bottom, and one on upper back on the ends? Or does it all depend on the rock placement?
It contains 50lbs or dry rock, 50 pounds of sand (30# agramax, 20# Live sand from Petsmart), 2 Koralia Nano 425, and a Eheim 2215 canister running only filter pads right now.
Feel free to offer any advice, critiques, etc.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good to me. Pumps placement would be on each side of the tank middle upish and pointing at each other.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

*Does frozen fish food go bad?*

Bought a few pounds of live rock (complete with a snail or two and what looks like a tiny starfish) and a Percula clown yesterday. The clown didn't like Hikari Marine-S pellets this morning, but the Mysis shrimp the LFS sold me is expired (3/12) so I'm taking it back for a new one or a refund. Does frozen fish food go bad?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Good question, I never looked at frozen food. I just use Freeze Dried, and occasionally Squid Chuncks which are frozen, but never looked for a date on them.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

*Dry rock in a canister?*

Many people say filters become nitrate factories so I'm wondering if I use the dry rock rubble in the bottom of the Eheim canister in the hopes of it being colonized, would the nitrate be prevented from building up?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

JimBinSC said:


> Many people say filters become nitrate factories so I'm wondering if I use the dry rock rubble in the bottom of the Eheim canister in the hopes of it being colonized, would the nitrate be prevented from building up?


 No, detrius will still collect there. Over time, it to will bocome an issue.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

*Protein skimmer*

I figure I'll just keep adding to this thread.
My LFS says I won't need a skimmer for at least 6 months but I dropped by another store in Savannah today since we were out that way and the guy said I should get one now. So which is it: nice to have now (need in 6 months) or need it now? 
My test this AM were: Ammonia 0, nitrite 0.25, Nitrate 5. pH 7.8. I bought some Seachem Marine Buffer to raise the ph.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You should have the Skimmer now. Unless you plan on running a ATS (Algae Turf Scrubber) then with your size tank, you must run one, or you will be changing large volumes of water out weekly trying to keep the nutrients in check.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

*Issues with algae.*

My protein skimmer (BH2000) should be here tomorrow (7th) maybe it will help with the algae.
First pic hopefully shows the diatom bloom spreading on the dry rocks and sand.
Second (tank4) is a rather blurry pic of the green algae (hair algae, I suspect), there is one right in the middle of the pic. How do I get rid of it? Lessen the lighting, buy some GFO maybe?
Third is my best close up a rock with brown and purple algae (and an anemone). The guy said the rocks were cured so I didn't bother brushing them off or cleaning them. The two cloudy dots are on the glass.
Any advice is welcome. Oh, parameters are Ammonia 0, nitrITE 0.25, nitrATE 5ppm, pH 8.0.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

That rock is not fully cured, if it was, it would already be brownish and have things growing on it, you were lied to. Your skimmer will not get rid of the Diatom Bloom, this happens and it will run its course wihout any intervention by you. Your tank wil go thourgh a normal 4-6 week cycle, I hope your Clown makes it through.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

The clown will make it. I have faith. 
Most of the rock is dry rock from Marco Rocks. I only bought a few pounds of live rock to seed the dry rock. I'll probably go back a get a little bit more but comparing the first pic with the latest pic the 4-5 pieces of live rock stand out pretty well.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes sir, I see 4 pieces.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yes sir, I see 4 pieces.


So I should probably get more?  I only have 53 lbs of rock in it. Do I need at least 20 lbs. more to hit one lb per gallon?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

JimBinSC said:


> So I should probably get more?  I only have 53 lbs of rock in it. Do I need at least 20 lbs. more to hit one lb per gallon?


 :thumbsup: Definately want that Macco or Live Rock up ot the 1 to 1.5lbs per gallon rule.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

*BH2000 is TOO noisy!*

WOW! Either the pump that came with it is bad or it is just too noisy. It's not the air intake, can't even hear that over the roar of the pump!
That may go back to BRS.


----------

